# Necesito receptor para señal de aviación



## Pegaso (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola a todos, hace algún tiempo estoy empeñado en escuchar las comunicaciones entre los pilotos y el aeropuerto (las cuales están entre los 118 y 135 MHz) en un dispositivo fabricado por mí, .

Gracias a este foro he tenido acceso a algunos buenos proyectos a este respecto pero con la desventaja de que sus componentes son casi imposibles de conseguir, puesto que algunos de ellos son ya obsoletos.

Es por esto que quiero que alguien me "eche un manito" ayudándome a conseguir un buen proyecto de fabricación de dicho receptor y con componentes "normalitos".

Gracias por lo que puedan hacer por mí !

Pegaso


----------



## VichoT (Mar 22, 2008)

Holas. Pegaso. una consulta las transmisiones de aviacion estan hechas en FM no es asi?.
porke podrias modificar un receptor de FM comercial y hacerlo trabajar en esa banda de frecuencias. solo reemplaza los condensos ceramicos ke estan en paralelo al condensador variable de toda radio sintonizadora analoga.debes poner  unos condensos de un valor menor al ke tenian  no se cuanto(eso dependera del valor ke tienen pero podras is provando con alguno valores).

Recuerda intervenir el lado de FM del cto tanke yake de otra forma intervendras el lado AM y no te dar resultado.

PD: yo lo he hecho  en una ocacion como imple prueba pero escuche mas  ruido ke voces aunke kreo ke debio ser  porke sobre mi cuidad no pasan aviones..... tome emisiones hechas en lugares lejanos y por eso tenian mucho ruido.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Este es un multireceptor de VHF


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 30, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus aportes y por el tiempo que dedicaron a "echarme una mano" !

Pegaso


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 31, 2008)

estoy casi seguro que los los tx/rx de aviacion son en  AM.  
en el caso de mexico la frecuencia  principal en  aviacion es la 118.300 mhz.
saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> estoy casi seguro que los los tx/rx de aviacion son en  AM.
> en el caso de mexico la frecuencia  principal en  aviacion es la 118.300 mhz.
> saludos.




confirmo que los tx/rx de aviacion son en  AM.


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 31, 2008)

Pero...acaso AM no es entre 50 y 160 KHz ? si estamos hablando de MHz es FM o me equivoco?


----------



## VichoT (Mar 31, 2008)

Holas. gracias por la confirmacion.Ahora me saltan dudas sobre lo ke hice para escuchar alas aviones...?.

Bueno Pegaso. la frecuencia no importa o impone un metodo de modulacion un tx puede trabajar a 100Mhz y estar  modulado en AM o PDM o FSK o lo ke sea. loke influye en la desicion son caracteristicas propias de cada metodo de modulacion y delas prestaciones ke cada uno ofrece.

asi ke en resumen no ahy nada de raro decir ke ahy emisiones de 100Mhz en AM  y para poder oirlas devberas modificarun receptor de AM cambiandole el oscilador local y el oscilador de entrada. por uno dela frecuencia adecuada...(podrias usar los cto tankes deun receptor de FM pero conectados aun circuito integrado receptor de AM.)

BYE!


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, gracias por la aclaración


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2008)

es ilegal escuhcar las conversaciones de los aviones? que "equipo" se precisa? con  la yagui se puede? je gracias!


----------



## Pegaso (Abr 1, 2008)

Hasta donde sé..y por lo menos aquí en mi país sé que no es ilegal escuchar las conversaciones, lo que si lo sería, sería el intervenir en las mismas  !

(Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco)

Gracias


----------



## VichoT (Abr 3, 2008)

Holas.pegaso. no creo ke sea ilegal solo escuhar las conversaciones delos aviones ni tampoco las bandas de lso servicios urbanos (policias, bomberos otros).pero como dices si seria ilegal intervenir en esas bandas.....
 o dicho de otra forma es mas facil encontrar un tranmisor ke un receptor...

PD: para alexus. las antenas yagui son altamente direcionales no creo ke te sirvan a menos ke tengas un sistema para orientarlas y seguir el paso delas aviones por sobre tu casa...... es mejor ke buskes una antena omnidirecional. o menos directiva.. kiza un dipolo simple sin reflectores ni directores pues servirte.... respecto ala banda  eso nolose.... como dije antes io recuerdo haver escuchado aviones  por sobre los 130MHz pero añ parecer eso fue solo suerte o un TX ke no estaba ajustado ala norma.


BYE!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 6, 2008)

las comunicaciones aeronauticas se realizan entre los 118 y los 136 MHz en modulacion AM, modificando una radio de fm  en su sintonia, es facil subir la frecuencia de recepcion para poder escuchar.
en las radios am/fm a transistores el circuito demodulador no es muy complejo, por lo que se puede escuchar comunicaciones moduladas en am , o fm, casi sin inconvenientes, salvo cuando la señal que se recibe es muy fuerte, o muy debil, y entonces la modulacion llega mal al amplificador de audio ( por no tener control automatico de ganancia en su sintonizador) . en este foro hay varios post  en los que explique la modificacion de la sintonia. 
 Pero hablando de si es ilegal escuchar , para nada. completamente permitido . salvo dentro del aeropuerto , en donde te puede llegar a llamar la atensión el personal de seguridad.  
lo que no se te puede pasar por la cabeza es transmitir, porque puede llegar  ser catastrofica una interferencia en momentos de mucho trafico en aproximacion. 
como antena , es conveniente una omnidireccional ( tubito de aluminio, vertical de 40 cm) si se esta lejos del aeropuerto. En cercanias, con la antenita mini telescopica  unos 15 cm extendida, es mas que suficiente.
cabe aclarar que las comunicaciones en banda aeronautica no se realizan con mucha potencia, por lo que si estas a mas de tres km , es muy posible que solo recibas lo que transmiten los aviones en vuelo, y del aeropuerto no encuentres ninguna transmision.
todo esto es usando el super barato receptor modificado. 

Si buscas  algun equipo profesional, para escucha: 
- ICOM IC R5 
- YAESU VR 120
-ALINCO DJ - X3
-UNIDEN AE- 30

algunos handys aeronauticos  : ICOM ic A6 ,  ICOM ic A5
saludos

Nicolas Hernan  (armaggedon_1757)


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 22, 2008)

dependiendo de la altura a la que esta ubicado uno con la radio (en la terraza de un edificio , mucho mejor), se reciben aviones y controles a mayor distancia. 
ayer probando con una SANYO RP 5230 recibi desde el barrio de nuñez , al controlador de san fernando (muy debil la señal, pero se escucho) , y el aerodromo esta a 10 - 15 Km de mi posicion. 
con algunos retoques al oscilador de antena se mejora muchisimo la ganancia y sensibilidad del receptor.
tenia esta radio funcionando desde el 2005 , y recien ayer me doy cuenta que se recibe de tan lejos....  con estos experimentos es cuestion de probar y tener fe, que son mucho mejores de lo que parecen.


----------



## Leon Elec (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola.

Si quieren escuchar las conversaciones, lo pueden hacer a traves de internet en esta página

http://www.liveatc.net/feedindex.php?type=class-d-center

Para escucharlo, lo pueden hacer con el winamp o con otro reproductor de sonido que tenga la opción de reproducir desde la web.

Para hacerlo desde el winamp: Buscamos el aeropuerto a escuchar. Vemos que aparece una direccion de web, lo copiamos. Abrimos el WINAMP y hacemos un clicl en la parte superior izquierda del reprductor para luego seleccionar  PLAY LOCATION y se nos habre una ventana, ahí pegamos la dirección y listo.

Las que aparecen en verde, se pueden escuchar, las que aparecen en rojo, no.

Les paso una dirección es del Aeroparque Jorge Neuwerry. http://alt.liveatc.net/sabe 
Se escuchan rodaje, torre y aproximación.


----------



## Pegaso (Abr 22, 2008)

Gracias a todos por su interes y ayuda !


----------



## alexus (Mar 25, 2009)

alguien de los foristas me pude dar el plano o como calcular la antena para esta banda? de aviacion claro


----------



## kadaver (Mar 29, 2009)

lo mas facil de hacer es coger una radio pequeña de fm y tocar en los tornillitos que tiene detras en el condensador variable que tiene para la sintonia asi desplazaras hacia adelante o atras el ancho de banda y escucharas los aviones en 5 minutos , espero que te sirva , yo lo tenia hecho con un radiocassete antiguo de sanyo


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

un momento, las comunicacion avion-torre/torre-avion son MODULADAS EN AMPLITUD (AM), entonces, nunca vas a recepcionar una emision de radio MODULADA EN AMPLITUD (AM) en un receptor de FM (frecuencia modulada), o me equivoco? 

les cuento, consegui un receptor AM/FM, puse el interruptor en posicion AM, localize las bobinas en el impreso, las deforme de todas las formas posibles, y lo que siemrpe escuchaba son las emisoras locales de AM, o en elgun escazo momento el famoso "birdie" o "pajarito" nada mas.

en conclusion, si tengo por ejemplo un receptor de am, sintoniozado en la emisora 1470 KHz, tengo que "hacer un arreglo" para subir la frecuencia del oscilador local mas de 100 MHz, o me equivoco?

si tienen algun tiempito, me pueden ayudar a ver si este impreso que adjunto esta bien?

desde ya gracias!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 3, 2009)

lo que se llama "banda de fm" en una radio am-fm corresponde al intervalo de frecuencias de vhf ( 88 - 108 MHz ) cuando se habla de modulacion AM no quiere decir que sea en la banda de am , sino la forma de modular.  si vos pones la radio en modo AM , estas seleccionando el intervalo de onda media , (530 - 1600 KHz) obviamente demodula en am, pero no sintoniza de ninguna manera frecuencias de vhf.
 lo que tenes que hacer es seleccionar el modo FM. y ahi vas dezplazando el intervalo de frecuencias de 88 - 108 MHz a  117 - 137 MHz, y eso lo logras modificando los valores del inductor y capacitor de sintonia. las transmisiones en modulacion AM podran escucharse o no, debido a la demodulacion que realiza el receptor, pero  si esta todo bien hecho, las señales que se transmiten en  el aeropuerto o lo que transmiten los pilotos, lo recibe tu radio. obviamente no vas a tener resultados profesionales, pero si satisfactorios.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2009)

miren si quieren escuchar las torres de control de los aeropuertos les paso este link donde podran ver las frecuencias y tambien escuchar online muchos aeropuertos internacionales incluyendo los de buenos aires


http://www.liveatc.net/feedindex.php?type=international



saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2009)

El mejor de todos es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/
lo arme y funciona a la perfeccion. haganlo muchachos es impresionante la calidad del circuito.


----------

